# Oh Walmart...



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Just came across a youtube video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvCXRrDsOLs&feature=related

The person tried to save a near death Betta from walmart, and the poor fish died before it even got into the tank )= Makes you think even more about that dead Betta in a cup... Was real sad.

You know, I need to visit my Petco. Every single Veil and crown tail in there are in this condition and dead. The other more rare tails, while not as bad, are still sick. It inspires me to save a Betta when I get back from my trip, and you bet I will... Hey, I have an open 2.5! But this video made me so angry at walmart :evil:

(Eh... ignore my comment on the video, lost my cool...)


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had a heartbreak at walmart today. D: went with mom, cause she had to get something for my dad. i decided to go check on the fishies. one boy was nearly tail-less, and so horridly bloated, it was heartbreaking. his issue, was fin rot. really bad fin rot. he also had white poops at the bottom of his tank. i mean, pure white. he, clearly, wasn't gonna last long. a few other boys had bad fin rot, but that little guy was the worst. it was so heartbreaking, but i could tell the water had been changed since i last contacted them, except that poor boy. ;A;

on the upside, i helped out two ladies with their fish tank questions. they both said i should work there, in that department. >w> total ego boost.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think it's against the rules to post youtube videos on the forum.....


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if i'm not mistaking, it's only if the videos are offensive in any way.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm not offended I mean that is awful what wal-mart did to that fish,but I am not offended by the video.Some people might be though it is pretty graphic.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

:O thats so sad  that makes me want to give my betta the best life i can possibly give it, but my parents are so strict about spending money on my fishes


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow,that made me tear up,so sad.
I was at a wal mart almost aweek ago,and of course I had to go look at the bettasAs I was looking at them I saw one of them tilted and flaring at another SHREDDED up betta in the same cup.I was FURIOUS!Thankfully a lady was helping tjis othe guy so I showed her and she got them seperated.


----------



## crownbettavt (Feb 25, 2011)

walmart is pretty worthless when it comes to their pet department...I like walmart but the fish at my walmart always look dead when I go there or about to die...sometimes I see dead fish in the tanks...its too bad they would rather hire disabled people than people who actually care about the products they are selling...sorry to those of you who work at walmart...I am just talking about the one in my community


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Everybody:

I hate to say this.... but if you talk to the store manager and things don't change at your local store, I WOULD NOT buy another fish from them. Not even a rescue. And here's why:

If a big box store sells ANY fish (even a tortured, abused betta rescue that they helped create), a computer reads the code at check out: 1 Betta Fish sold. A computer automatically orders to restock that 1 betta... so the horror continues.

Please understand I don't want any animal to suffer. Unfortunately, it's very simple and plain: at the scan of a barcode... the more we buy, the more they will die. Please, please, please don't give your money to stores that abuse their animal stock. 

Buy from pet store who care about their animals, or from breeders. Please.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Everybody:
> 
> I hate to say this.... but if you talk to the store manager and things don't change at your local store, I WOULD NOT buy another fish from them. Not even a rescue. And here's why:
> 
> ...


I completly agree unless you can talk the store in to letting you take the fish for free cause it's dying,but if the stores thinks they are selling they will keep stocking them.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Technically,they're all dying.Good idea though.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm glad the store manager at he walmart i got Remy from made sure their store wasn't gonna get any more bettas. after what happened to Remy, and what i saw the other night with that poor bloated dying boy, i hate walmarts that have fish.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

This youtube video made me happy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fhaQY5vIgg

Why can't they all be like this?


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

Its good that Latvia doesnt have wal-mart but ve have the shop called dino-zoo where they hire some 16 yr-olds who dont know anything about fishes I once asked them :''Where are the betta fishies?'' She answered:"Whats a betta fish? I was like ok ... and walked out of the store


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

*watches video* WOAH! lookit the fins on that one boy~ that's amazing! that walmart.... i must find it one day! :O


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Video:

That is impressive betta husbandry, for any store... 

The fish were happy, healthy and active, and made an awesome display. I'll bet that store sells more fish because of the care it gives their fish stock.

I wish more stores thought this way. 

Patronize the heck out of stores like _this_ one!


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

That's an awesome idea. Not quite sure about leaving the sides of the compartments trasnparent, but it's a vast improvement from the Walmart nearby. =]

And I've completely stopped my business at chain stores. I shop for supplies online, and I have a good LFS to get healthy fish from. I feel better because of it. Although I do stop by the PetCo and Petsmart from time to time and casually leave betta care brochures in their betta section. The Petsmart takes them away everytime, but the PetCo actually starts handing them out and props them up so more people buy them. I was rather shocked at that.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> This youtube video made me happy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fhaQY5vIgg
> 
> Why can't they all be like this?


Wow! I still can't believe that is walmart! Now, why can't the other walmarts follow?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

The walmart here (Henrietta) is actually pretty nice. The water is always nice and clean, and the female bettas are in a sorority, and the males' cups are always clean and maintained well.


----------



## rokelle2012 (Feb 27, 2011)

The sides of the compartments should be clear because, the male bettas will be less aggressive. Less aggressive means you can have a nice betta condo or split tank easily.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

It won't stop them from being aggressive, only tire them out from flaring so much.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

that video stinks. I went to a fish store while I was on vacation and they had a display tank with 4 male bettas in the same tank. they were all shredded up and there were a few dead at the bottom. And to top it all of it was a 2.5 gallon.


----------

